# Evil Within 2 Banding?



## TheJoker1987 (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo an alle im PCGH-Forum, derzeit habe ich das Problem, dass ich bei Evil Within 2 (was hauptsächlich extrem viele dunkle und gleisend helle Szenen hat), eine Art "Banding-Effekt" bemerke. Hierbei treten mitten im Spiel so eine Art "Scanlines" auf die sich nach einiger Zeit wieder zu beruhigen scheinen. Diese Scanlines kann man als horizontale graue Linien beschreiben die relativ gleichmäßig über das ganze Bild verteilt sind (evtl. auch nur dort wo es tiefschwarz sein soll). 

Kann das daran liegen das ich im Nvidia Control Panel den Farbraum auf 8-Bit Full RGB eingestellt habe oder hängt das zusammen mit dem Sony LED TV ([FONT=&quot]KD-55XE8096[/FONT])... Als Auflösung habe ich WQHD gewählt, was der TV ja offiziell nicht unterstützt, die Grafikkarte scheint hier ein 4K Bild darzustellen und es auf WQHD runterzurechnen was an und für sich super klappt...

Im Desktop Betrieb bemerke ich ein ähnliches Phänomen, meist im Hintergrund des Steam-Clients, da gibt es dann auch solche Abstufungen die horizontal über das Display gehen. 

UPDATE:
Da ich genau für Evil Within 2 den automatischen Schwarzabgleich und die Kontrastverstärkung auf "Hoch" gestellt habe, bilde ich mir ein das genau diese Option das Problem auslöst. Der TV scheint hierbei wohl in schnellen Bildfolgen nicht mehr hinterher zu kommen und so kommen diese "Schlieren" auf meinen Screen. 

Wenn da noch jemand was weiß bitte um Nachricht hier!

Bitte um Hilfe! Danke!


----------

